# java.lang.TypeNotPresentException



## DerSchokoBär (16. Okt 2012)

Hallo Community,

und zwar bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.TypeNotPresentException: Type javax.persistence.Id not present
	at com.ibm.oti.reflect.AnnotationHelper.getAnnotation(Unknown Source)
	at com.ibm.oti.reflect.AnnotationHelper.getDeclaredAnnotations(Unknown Source)
	at com.ibm.oti.reflect.Field.getDeclaredAnnotations(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Field.getDeclaredAnnotations(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.AccessibleObject.getAnnotations(Unknown Source)
	at main.AttributeInfoPluglet.attributeAnnotationen(Unknown Source)
	at main.AuslesenPluglet.verzeichnisDurchsuchen(Unknown Source)
	at main.AuslesenPluglet.verzeichnisDurchsuchen(Unknown Source)
	at main.AuslesenPluglet.plugletmain(Unknown Source)
```

dabei kann sie auch so lauten:

```
java.lang.TypeNotPresentException: Type javax.validation.constraints.NotNull not present
```

nach IBM sollte man einfach nur die Projekte zu dem classpath hinzufügen:
IBM IZ76354: JAVA THROWS JAVA.LANG.TYPENOTPRESENTEXCEPTION FOR ANNOTATIONS IN A CLASS FILE THAT ARE UNKNOWN DURING RUNTIME - United States

was aber auch nicht funktioniert, da ich die Projekte auch schon hinzugefügt habe. 

Entsprechende Stellen, die die Annotationen ausfragen lauten z.B.:

```
Annotation[] annoAtt = field.getAnnotations();
```


So langsam komme ich echt nicht weiter.
Danke schon im voraus.
DerSchokoBär


----------



## FArt (16. Okt 2012)

DerSchokoBär hat gesagt.:


> was aber auch nicht funktioniert, da ich die Projekte auch schon hinzugefügt habe.



Der Fehler sitzt in der Regel davor. Vermutlich hast du es nicht richtig gemacht. Sind die Archive im Laufzeit-Klassenpfad?


----------



## DerSchokoBär (16. Okt 2012)

Also am Code sollte es nicht liegen. Die Projekte sind jeweils per Properties -> Java Build Path -> Projects hinzugefügt


----------



## DerSchokoBär (17. Okt 2012)

Konnte das Problem lösen, indem ich ein Update vom RSA durchgeführt habe über den Installation Manager, musste ein Bug gewesen sein. Danke trotzdem.


----------

